# Oscar 08/03/08 - Triple Crown Baby



## Newt

:cloud9:

Well, what can I say. Bubba arrived at 06:37 and was 56 cm long.

Labour was shockingly quick.

I went into hospital Fri evening at about 11pm. The midwife could not find my cervix and had to give me an enema. Bubba was pushing down but I was only 50&#37; effaced so he was going nowhere and contractions were every 5 mins. I was given pethidine and advised to sleep as this could take up to two days.

I was transfered to the ante natal ward and OH was sent home. 

The pains were too intense however and I was in tears with the prospect that this was not labour and kept thinking how much worse can it get?!?!?!

I was talking to a student MW later and explaining how I felt, amongst the shouting and she then checked my cirvix again and found I was 4cm (after just 2 hrs :wacko:) 

Oh was called back in as things were going so fast. Just as well, we live close.

4 hrs later I pushed my LO into the world, he was delivered by the student MW, who qualifies next month and was fantastic, I could not have asked for better.

Oscar unfortunately did not take to the breast but is very happy at homenow cwtching daddy.

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c260/Wolfmusic/oscarjustafterbirth.jpg
Just born.

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c260/Wolfmusic/fambly-1.jpg


----------



## coccyx

many congratulations on your son.:hi:


----------



## AquaDementia

Great story and a beautiful baby!


----------



## Tilly

Aww bless, he's adorable.

Congrats :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## AquaDementia

are you already home Newt??


----------



## Jenelle

Gorgeous!! Congratulations Hun!! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!!! He is adorable!! :hugs:


----------



## kookie

congrats hes gorgeous


----------



## Samantha675

He is lovely!!!1


----------



## ColtonsMom

Congratulations on your new arrival!!

How much did he weigh? :D


----------



## Jules

He's Gorgeous Congratulations!


----------



## Linzi

He's gorgeous, congrats.

Love the name too :)
xxx


----------



## Sarah88

Congrats on the beautiful baby! Hope he latches on better soon!


----------



## vicky

aww hun congratulations he is beautiful


----------



## Sara

Congratulations Newt, he's beautiful!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations, he is adorable


----------



## clairebear

ah congratulations xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

What a cutie, Congratulations xXx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :) :happydance: He's a handsome chap :)


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations, Newt! He's gorgeous.


----------



## vicky9207

congrates hes so cute


----------



## maddiwatts19

_Congratulations, hes gorgeous
xxx_


----------



## Newt

AquaDementia said:


> are you already home Newt??

yeah, I came home yesterday lunch time...:happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats lovely, great name too xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable!!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation he is beautiful x


----------



## welshcakes79

congrats, a truly welsh baby and a cutie too X


----------



## xCherylx

aww Congratulations :)
he is such a cutie!


----------



## Jenny

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/congrats7.gif

He's gorgeous hon! Congrats again :hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he's gorgeous.


----------



## missjess

Congrats !!! he's a cutie!


----------



## mickey

cutie pie, congratulations :hi:


----------



## elles28

congrats on the birth of your beautiful son x


----------



## kelly2903

:hugs:hes lovely congrats newt. glad your actual labour progress quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Deise

Congrats on your beautiful baby boy Newt!


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations... he is gorgeous. Glad everything went well for you

xxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

What a beautiful baby boy!! He's absolutely perfect, huh? :)


----------



## xjade_edenx

bless he is adorable xxxxxxxxx
congrats
xx :hug:


----------



## sophie

Congrats hun he is just gorgeous!
x


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif


Congratulations - He is adorable!


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations xxxx
He is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

love the name what a beauty xxx


----------



## Wobbles

*Congratulations on the arrival of your lil boy x*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/boy.gif


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## vejables

congrats! he's adorable!


----------

